# Isle of Wight



## Tryfan914 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi everyone.
Planning a trip to the Isle of Wight this summer. Any advice on where to stay and where to go would be appreciated.
Thanks
Richard


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Use a Red Funnel deal, stay central, you'll see the whole Isle in a week.

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*deal*

We did a package deal with Red Funnel, worked out a great deal.

Stepping onto the island was like going back in time.

We stayed at Here with the Deal

Busses are very cheap and very frequent.

Had a great Easter break.

But for us it was a one off, doubt we will go back.

TM


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok to do once and as the OP said its enough. Bumpy roads in poor condition was m experience (pack camper well) anti rattle moment! Lol

Nice but no need to go back plenty to see elsewhere.


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

We used to live on the Island and go back regularly. The Red Funnel deal is very good and the best site to stay on is Whitefield woods just outside Ryde. There is a walk through the woods at the back of the site leading to Tesco and it is conveniently placed for touring the rest of this beautiful Island. I would avoid whitecliff bay site as there are NO level pitches!! Rosie (ROSMIC)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The first holiday in our motorhome, after changing from a caravan, was to the IOW.
We actually wished that we had been to the IOW before we changed!
It's ideal for caravans, park up and use car, and a little inconvenient for a motorhomes.
Nevertheless a very worthwhile trip :wink:


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

We can't get enough of the IoW and visit most years for 2 weeks. We use our Tesco Vouchers and convert them to 3x their value to cross over via Wighlink either from Lymington or Portsmouth. However Red Funnel from Southampton are the better choice if you don't have the vouchers in our opinion because you get a Mini Cruise down Southampton Water and across the Solent

If you like walking there are hundreds of nice walks to choose from, mostly linking up with a good Bus service to get you back to where you started. If you plan on using the Bus a lot then consider buying a Rover ticket which covers all routes so you can hop on and off for a whole fortnight if you wish. Do check your chosen Site is on a Bus route first as this makes a big difference to mobility.

There are many good campsites too choose from but if you're independant and a member of the Camping and Caravanning Club then you can attend one of their Temporary Holiday Rallies held on the Island for a modest £7 or £8 a night, always good value and good company. 

As already mentioned the roads are not the smoothest but nothing travels faster than 40mph and the longest journey you'll probably do is a round trip of 40 miles in a day.

Finally the weather is generally better than the mainland in our opinion and you can usually find a nice days weather by observing where the best of the weather is by scanning the sky in the morning and heading that way.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you're in the C&CC, then you may consider using the NWDA holiday site at Bembridge farm.

http://nwda.cc/ths/isle-of-wight/


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Went there once about 7 years ago never again in a motorhome :!: The state of the roads was apalling the hedges overgrown :!: At the time the buses where talking about going on strike as so much damage was being done to the bus by overgrown hedges and branches.

Went to needles to visit the attractions :!: do not mind paying to park or pay to enter attractions but not both.

Found a lovely old mill with restaurant thought we would have lunch, but no you had to pay to get into the mill before you could enter the restaurant. Needless to say we drove straight out.

Stayed at Rookley park wanting to fish the carp lake. Spent 1hour talking to chap in tackle shop byside of lake in afternoon.
Next morning loaded fishing gear started to unload gear at empty swim by tackle shop when bucket lid come flying out of shop with a voice saying you aint fishing there. Needless to say gear back on barrow and back in van. Stayed on site another 2 days and that swim stayed empty :evil: 

The only good thing that came from our stay I started to learn to swim in the indoor pool.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I love the Needles and the Garlic Farm is a good place to spend a couple of hours (nice cafe): http://www.thegarlicfarm.co.uk/

We also found Osborne House interesting (Queen Victoria's holiday home).


----------

